# Java et librairie pour lire de la vidéo ?



## Einbert (7 Novembre 2002)

Bonjour,

Je suis à la recherche de librairie qui permette de lire de la vidéo et du son avec Java ? Existe-il autre chose que  JMF  ?
Existe-il également des librairies propres pour le multimédia ?

Merci d'avance /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/smile.gif .

++


----------



## omiossec (24 Novembre 2002)

Pour la video sous JAVA si tu veut pas utilliser Java Media Framework reagarde du coté de Quick time


----------

